

Ask HN: Freelancers - what do you use to generate quotes and invoices? - zensavona

I&#x27;m doing some freelance work for the first time in a very long time, is there a &#x27;go to&#x27; service for making pretty quotes and invoices easily?<p>Thanks!
======
shawnreilly
I created my own Invoices (using OpenOffice) and saved them to a free Google
Drive Account. When I need to send an Invoice (or a Quote), I just create a
copy of the Invoice (using the Customer's Name), fill out a few fields,
convert the file to PDF, and E-mail it to the Customer (cc'ing myself). When I
need to look up an Invoice to verify something or do Taxes (or whatever), it's
all saved and searchable on Google Drive (and backed up on my E-mail Server).
It's paperless, simple, and free. You could do the same thing (or similar)
with Dropbox, Box, or another similar Service.

------
dorsiak7
I use [http://www.paymo.biz](http://www.paymo.biz) and although they're mostly
known for pm & time tracking they have some nice invoicing options: estimates,
expenses, invoices & reports.

I'm suggesting it because although I use a paid version, there's a free one
too, as I freelancer you should keep your expenses down at first am I right?
:)

------
clockwork_189
My personal favorite one used to be:
[http://invoiceomatic.io/](http://invoiceomatic.io/) I have however moved on
to: [http://invoiceable.co/](http://invoiceable.co/) as it saves a copy of
your invoices online.

------
varunkho
Similar thread (for invoices) I started a while back. Some useful services are
mentioned there.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6353270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6353270)

------
braunshizzle
You should check out the self-hosted (open source) solution -
[http://www.fusioninvoice.com](http://www.fusioninvoice.com) \- I used it from
quoting to invoicing to keeping records.

------
workhere-io
For invoices I use [http://tradeshift.com](http://tradeshift.com), but I'm not
sure they handle quotes.

------
stevenbrianhall
I'm a huge fan of [http://www.freeagent.com/](http://www.freeagent.com/)

------
6thSigma
Curdbee. I'm using the free tier and have no complaints.

------
dylanhassinger
freshbooks.com

planscope.io

~~~
tagabek
I second Freshbooks.com . At $19.99/month, it's a great deal.

------
thesorrow
orgmode with org-invoice.el

------
lazyfunctor
freshbooks

